

Whitman Wins California Primary - raintrees
http://www.washingtonpost.com/

======
raintrees
And the speculating goes on: [http://californiawatch.org/watchblog/web-
squatters-have-fing...](http://californiawatch.org/watchblog/web-squatters-
have-fingers-crossed-whitman-win)

